# Fumagilin B



## brd64 (Mar 29, 2013)

I may be starting something that has been asked. I would like to know do you use Fumagilin or not? I received two packages and I always treat them with a half gallon of sugar syrup. Is this wrong?????:


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Fumagilin is a treatment, and as such a treatment-free beekeeper would not use it.


----------



## brd64 (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks Solomon , I never use any treatments and I get dead hives. I put a concrete slab down for shb , mites I use screen bottom boards. I would rather not use anything in my hives but I hate to lose hives.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Solomon Parker said:


> Fumagilin is a treatment, and as such a treatment-free beekeeper would not use it.


I am a treatment beekeeper and I would not use it either. It is very nasty stuff and some studies show it is not effective.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

brd64 said:


> Is this wrong?????:


Right or wrong is not really the right question, as that's just something in the mind of somebody who has a set of rules they follow.

People here, are chemical free. People on a different part of Beesource, are not. Using, or not using, sugar or various chemicals, is neither wrong, nor right. It's just treatment free, or not treatment free. Which is simply a matter of personal choice the beekeeper makes, depending on his goals.


----------



## brd64 (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you camero7 and oldtimer, I consider myself chemical free. Althought last year I lost a lot of hives and got some packages to restart. That is why I posting the question to see if it was worth using something or if last year was just a bad year.


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

brd64 said:


> I consider myself chemical free.


Chemical free is not the same thing as treatment free. Not on this forum anyhow. There is a sticky post at the top of this forum that lists all the things that are considered treatments. It may surprise you. I know it surprised me. Try one of the other forums and the discussion may be more enlightening, but on this forum they really cannot discuss pros and cons of a particular treatment.

HTH

Rusty


----------



## brd64 (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks Rusty, I will check it out.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I would like to know do you use Fumagilin or not? 

Besides killing off the bacteria that protects the gut of the bee from Nosema, it causes birth defects in mammals (we are mammals).

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesnosema.htm
http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0033188

Try a search on:
teratogen fumadil
or
teratogen fumidil

te·rat·o·gen [tuh-rat-uh-juhn, -jen, ter-uh-tuh-] a drug or other substance capable of interfering with the development of a fetus, causing birth defects.

A couple of lists of teratogens on which fumidl is listed:
http://www.purdue.edu/rem/ih/terat.htm
http://www.ttuhsc.edu/admin/safety/lab/Teratogens.pdf


----------



## brd64 (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks Micheal, I posted the question to see if anyone used it. I will not try it from what I have read.


----------



## Aerindel (Apr 14, 2012)

> Thanks Micheal, I posted the question to see if anyone used it. I will not try it from what I have read.


This is wrong part of the forum to ask that question since nobody posting the treatment free section would use it. You may get more useful answers in the general section.


----------



## brd64 (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks Aerindel !!!! I have got my answer.


----------

